# I've found a cure for my IBS-D



## carolann (Jul 29, 2004)

I'm wondering how I can share my cure with people on here when you're not allowed to talk about products that have helped. I would give my email address so that people could contact me but I don't think you are allowed to do that either. I had severe IBS-D to the point that I was becoming house bound and losing my marriage. I have found something that works 100% and would like to share it with people who are in that same horrible situation. Please someone tell me how I can do that on here.Thanks.


----------



## mastersplinter (Jan 29, 2011)

carolann said:


> I'm wondering how I can share my cure with people on here when you're not allowed to talk about products that have helped. I would give my email address so that people could contact me but I don't think you are allowed to do that either. I had severe IBS-D to the point that I was becoming house bound and losing my marriage. I have found something that works 100% and would like to share it with people who are in that same horrible situation. Please someone tell me how I can do that on here.Thanks.


Yeah, I've been lurking here for a while and noticed they are very strict. I wish to hear about your experience. I wish the admin of this board would open up a section where we can discuss more freely. Thanks!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I do it all the time. As long as you are open about the product name and don't try and channel all inquiries to your own business, it isn't a problem. (There are some issues about making claims about it working, if you have no direct experience.) Tell us what it is; provide, if you can, the reasons why it works; be careful with the word "cured" if it requires a continual dosing; and offer a link so that people can check it out for themselves and see what happens.Glad to hear this is working for you. Mark


----------



## carolann (Jul 29, 2004)

I have been using Esdifan which is an all natural product comprised of Vitamin B12, Calcium and Zeolite a natural mineral. I was actually having several accidents a week. There was a lot of food and certain drinks that I knew triggered it, but even when I didn't eat or drink those, I would still, out of the blue, have an accident. I would get absolutely no warning and there was no stopping it.I tried everything out there previous to this; Immodium - which worked but backed me up for about 3-4 days afterward, Nortriptyline, which supposedly slowed the intestines down, Fiber, Colestrom (sp), had every test know to man, went to more doctors then I can count. No one could figure out how to stop it. Finally after hours and hours of online research I came across a website for Esdifan. I read the testimonials and figured I had nothing to lose so I sent away for it. It worked immediately. They tell you to start with 6 pills before meals which I thought was a lot, but I wanted to do it the way they said. Eventually I backed way down to 3 before most meals. If I'm eating something that I know caused it before I will take more. Occasionally I start to feel so good that I forget to take it and Wham! I have an accident. So I kow that it's working. Even if I have to take it the rest of my life, I will. It's a little bit pricey but you can get 3 bottles, 90 capsules, for the price of 2 which is about $53.00 shipping incl. about every 6 weeks. It not only stopped the accidents, but also almost all of my other IBS symptoms. It allows me to eat oatmeal now, which helps me to have a really good, normal movement. I haven't felt this normal in about 20 years, truly. I just want to share this with others who are in the same boat that I was. I truly hope this helps someone else like it has me.


----------



## carolann (Jul 29, 2004)

mastersplinter said:


> Yeah, I've been lurking here for a while and noticed they are very strict. I wish to hear about your experience. I wish the admin of this board would open up a section where we can discuss more freely. Thanks!


----------



## carolann (Jul 29, 2004)

mastersplinter said:


> Yeah, I've been lurking here for a while and noticed they are very strict. I wish to hear about your experience. I wish the admin of this board would open up a section where we can discuss more freely. Thanks!


----------



## DeeDee (Sep 30, 2004)

I am seriouly thinking of ordering this product. It sunds intreging to me. i wnder since it is natural if it will bother my medication the dr. gve me to use for IBS. Probably not a it is a naturl product. What do you thnk?I ee by the info it i for poeple who have iBS or chrone, and that woud be so great I wold neve sart out using 6 however, but maybe 3. Tellme what you think, and thanks so much for the infoDeeeDee


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

_Of course_ you can discuss products that have helped you! That is an important part of our purpose here... to share what has helped us.Apparently there is some confusion about is exactly allowedlease see this taken directly from our Terms of Service Agreement:


> Signatures may not contain any pricing, plan, sales, profanity or any derogatory remarks etc. details; have a font size which is larger than normal; must be kept to a maximum of four lines; may not contain links to commercial pages or sites. We reserve the right to ask you to change and/or remove your signature at any time, for any reason. Please note that chain letters, pyramid schemes, and solicitations are inappropriate on these forums. Under no circumstances are unpaid advertising of products allowed in any forum. This includes links to any revenue generating websites. Sites which are revenue generating include those which contain products you sell, services you provide, or websites you own, which carry advertising. If you would like to advertise a product on this website please refer to our Advertising page. Any member who misuses their account by posting unpaid advertising will have their membership removed from this website.


So again... you are of course welcome to let people know what has helped you....You just can't try to sell or advertise it without paying for that.


----------



## carolann (Jul 29, 2004)

DeeDee said:


> I am seriouly thinking of ordering this product. It sunds intreging to me. i wnder since it is natural if it will bother my medication the dr. gve me to use for IBS. Probably not a it is a naturl product. What do you thnk?I ee by the info it i for poeple who have iBS or chrone, and that woud be so great I wold neve sart out using 6 however, but maybe 3. Tellme what you think, and thanks so much for the infoDeeeDee


----------



## carolann (Jul 29, 2004)

DeeDee said:


> I am seriouly thinking of ordering this product. It sunds intreging to me. i wnder since it is natural if it will bother my medication the dr. gve me to use for IBS. Probably not a it is a naturl product. What do you thnk?I ee by the info it i for poeple who have iBS or chrone, and that woud be so great I wold neve sart out using 6 however, but maybe 3. Tellme what you think, and thanks so much for the infoDeeeDee


Hi Dee Dee, I take precription meds for hypertension and for IBS and it does not interact with any of it. In fact, my Gastro doc said to keep taking it that it is all natural and can't hurt anything.


----------



## carolann (Jul 29, 2004)

I forgot to mention that the mineral in Esdifan, Zeolite, is an anti toxin so it rids the body of toxins. It was used for the people in Chernoble to rid their bodies of radiation poisoning.


----------



## carolann (Jul 29, 2004)

It's also been used for years and years in the medical field.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

To make all of our confusing situations more confusing, just because something is "all-natural" DOES NOT mean that it won't interact with your medications or that it can't be harmful to your body.


----------



## carolann (Jul 29, 2004)

PD85 said:


> To make all of our confusing situations more confusing, just because something is "all-natural" DOES NOT mean that it won't interact with your medications or that it can't be harmful to your body.


----------



## carolann (Jul 29, 2004)

I understand that. I check it against all of my meds and there was no interaction shown.So anyone taking it would have to do the same thing. Also, some people may be allergic to it, who knows.


----------



## carolann (Jul 29, 2004)

My Gastro doc had me do blood work twice, several months apart, to make sure that I wasn't having any problems with it.


----------



## Yarm (Sep 18, 2010)

Another idea when taking a natural remedy - go see a Naturopath. They have far more knowledge on natural and herbal remedies and can give you guidelines around using these types of products.


----------



## DeeDee (Sep 30, 2004)

Thank you so muchI am going to go ahead and order se of this tomorrow. I thik if it is natural it shud be fine, and i will go see the GI specialist some time this mnth anyway as i am scheduled to have a colonostpy. I appreciate your hel


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

DeeDee said:


> Thank you so muchI am going to go ahead and order se of this tomorrow. I thik if it is natural it shud be fine, and i will go see the GI specialist some time this mnth anyway as i am scheduled to have a colonostpy. I appreciate your hel


Once you get the Esdifan, please update us here on how you are doing.I am currently following Dr. Snows protocol. But if that fail this may be my next project if it turns out positive for other people.


----------



## dlbaral (Oct 19, 2010)

I got some Esdifan for my son to try. I'll also let you all know how it works. He started on Dr. Snows pills but had to stop. He will go back to Snow next month after he rests for a month. I think Snows treatment helps people. My son may just need more hands on help from Snow. All the best to you all.


----------



## BaltimoreGuy (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello, not trying start any problems or anything but I just went out to the website that carolann has posted and see they have an affiliate program. I hope carolann is not in this affiliate program trying to make money off of us. I just think it's funny how instead of just posting (_WEBSITE REMOVED_)


----------



## Cheshire Kat (Sep 17, 2009)

BaltimoreGuy said:


> Hello, not trying start any problems or anything but I just went out to the website that carolann has posted and see they have an affiliate program. I hope carolann is not in this affiliate program trying to make money off of us. I just think it's funny how instead of just posting (_WEBSITE REMOVED_)


Good tip about price shopping!Not to shoot anyone down (as a fellow sufferer I'm happy for _anyone_ that finds _anything_ that helps), but some amount of skepticism is healthy. This product has been discussed on this site before, some topics go back to 2004. Just run a search for it to learn more. Its unfortunate that we are frequent targets of snake oil pitches -marketing to the desperate is always lucrative. Just demonstrates that IBS sufferers really need effective treatments.*Heads Up:This product, and distributor, has tangled with the FDA in the past (2007). It concerned claims they made about curing diseases/conditions, and that the ingredients were FDA approved.Linky: http://www.fda.gov/ICECI/EnforcementActions/WarningLetters/2007/ucm076433.htm


----------



## carolann (Jul 29, 2004)

Cheshire Kat said:


> Good tip about price shopping!Not to shoot anyone down (as a fellow sufferer I'm happy for _anyone_ that finds _anything_ that helps), but some amount of skepticism is healthy. This product has been discussed on this site before, some topics go back to 2004. Just run a search for it to learn more. Its unfortunate that we are frequent targets of snake oil pitches -marketing to the desperate is always lucrative. Just demonstrates that IBS sufferers really need effective treatments.*Heads Up:This product, and distributor, has tangled with the FDA in the past (2007). It concerned claims they made about curing diseases/conditions, and that the ingredients were FDA approved.Linky: http://www.fda.gov/ICECI/EnforcementActions/WarningLetters/2007/ucm076433.htm


----------



## carolann (Jul 29, 2004)

First of all, everything in my posts is the truth! The only reason why I posted on this site is to help other people who may be as desperate as I was to get help with stopping these urgent D attacks that no doctor could help me with. The only reason why I sent you to that site is because there are a lot of sites for Esdifan. I am on the autoship program for myself and that's the site I use.


----------



## carolann (Jul 29, 2004)

Also to address the FDA warnings.. There only thing that the FDA is saying is that Zeohealth cannot call it a "cure" because they didn't have enough patient trials through the FDA. I am here to tell you that whether or not they can call it a cure,it has been 100% successful for me from day one and I will scream it from the highest mountain top. It has literally given me my life back.


----------



## Cheshire Kat (Sep 17, 2009)

carolann said:


> Also to address the FDA warnings.. There only thing that the FDA is saying is that Zeohealth cannot call it a "cure" because they didn't have enough patient trials through the FDA. I am here to tell you that whether or not they can call it a cure,it has been 100% successful for me from day one and I will scream it from the highest mountain top. It has literally given me my life back.


Actually, there were no trials at all submitted to the FDA for review. The problem arose when they claimed that it cures/treats diseases/conditions. That claim would qualify it as a 'drug', which must be FDA approved. Even Immodium must be FDA approved as it claims that it treats diarrhea.


----------



## carolann (Jul 29, 2004)

I was having a problem on Sat. morning. My husband and I were out and I had to keep running to the bathroom. I was nervous about having an accident but I calmed myself down, had faith in Esdifan and took 4 pills. In about 1/2 hour, I felt much better and then had no more problems. In the past, I would have had an accident. I would have never made it to the bathroom all those times. I did, because I had taken my pills before breakfast. I did go a little crazy 2 days prior with eating a lot of salad and should have taken a higher dosage of Esdifan. It works, there is not doubt about it. I know how awful my life was before I found this pill and I really just want to help other people in the same boat.


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

Well I ordered one bottle. International shipping for 12$ (the cheapest alternative) So I will se how long it takes before it gets here. I would expect 1 month minimum...I will update on how it works for me once it gets here.


----------



## LesWest (Mar 8, 2011)

Where can you buy Esdifan and what does it cost?Thanks


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

It does appear to be marketing going on this this thread. Considering the referral links and member registrated today bumping thread...Anyway I ordered it and I am not a new member and I am already evaluating Dr. Snows protocol (see my posting history).I will report how it works. Which should be alot more reliable info than new members appearing...So far the best thing I found on this forum is the calcium thread. I take calcium daily since it makes my symptoms tolerable.Esdifan also got calcium in it and since I am already taking calcium we will see if Esdifan can do something that the calcium alone cannot.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

As far as natural goes, arsenic is natural. so is cyanide, lead, belladonna, toxic mushrooms....Lots of poisonous stuff. Natural ain't necessarily good for you! Buyer beware. If you put it into your body, be careful.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Trudyg said:


> As far as natural goes, arsenic is natural. so is cyanide, lead, belladonna, toxic mushrooms....Lots of poisonous stuff. Natural ain't necessarily good for you! Buyer beware. If you put it into your body, be careful.


As far as arsenic goes, it is always good to check the ingredients. I have been using natural based supplements and home and personal care products since 1998 and am stunningly better than the train wreck I was at that time. **Stunningly**Mark


----------



## mommyofbandits (Feb 25, 2011)

BaltimoreGuy said:


> Hello, not trying start any problems or anything but I just went out to the website that carolann has posted and see they have an affiliate program. I hope carolann is not in this affiliate program trying to make money off of us. I just think it's funny how instead of just posting www.zeohealth.com it is posted as (_WEBSITE REMOVED_)


I took a look at carolann's profile, and I realized that some of her posts are copy/pasted, and she always includes a link to her personal website where she receives monetary gain from each sale she makes. It's sad that someone would try to profit off of such desperate people. People, please do your homework before ordering stuff from her website!


----------



## Cheshire Kat (Sep 17, 2009)

From an unrelated IBS-D thread:


carolann said:


> Hi, Try Esdifan. It's been a miracle for me. I was having 2-3 "accidents" a week and had been to too many doctors to count and had a lot of tests, and been on every med known to man, Immodium worked but then it would back me up for days. I found Esdifan by hours of researching online. I figured that I had already spent a fortune to fix this that I may as well give this a shot. I was very skeptical since a lot of things seem to work for awhile but I was desperate and ordered it. After about 3 days I was feeling different. After a week, I noticed that I wasn't having any accidents or urgency. So I kept taking it. Eventually, I started to try foods that gave me problems in the past and still no accidents. If I do eat something that I know caused me a problem in the past, I just take 2-3 more pills before that meal. I've been taking it for 9 months now and am a different person. I am back to exercising out of the house, going for walks, going to concerts, eating out with friends. It has literally been a miracle for me. *After a while I was told by Zeohealth that if I became an affiliate that I would get a website and that if anyone ordered it from my website that I could get a discount on my own orders. So I will give you that website and if you don't want to use that, you can do a search for Esdifan and a bunch of website will come up. Mine is (WEBSITE REMOVED). It's up to you, but since I have to probably be on this for the rest of my life, I could use the help.* Thanks. Please email me if you have any questions about it at all. Everything that I've said about it is my personal story and is all true.


Credibility is a delicate commodity, and you've really compromised your integrity here IMO.You are a saleperson of said product. You've misled members & visitors by spam-posting the same info in unrelated IBS-D threads. Your posts include links to purchase that product that bring you monetary benefits. Its not difficult to suspect that your 'testimonial' is just hype to push that product.So,why would any reasonable person believe you now?overitnow advised you that its not a CURE if you must continue to ingest it.BQ warned you about the forum TOS and advertising.FoolishnessEdit:


> After a while I was told by Zeohealth that if I became an affiliate that I would get a website and that if anyone ordered it from my website that I could get a discount on my own orders.


If that's all they offered you - you got a bum deal. Try renegotiating.Here's what their salespeople are offered:


> ...ZEO Health's New Program Offers Answer for Those Looking for IncomeThrough a very simple and effective web referral system, affiliates are provided their own website which is a mirror of the ZeoHealth.com website. The affiliate will earn 20% of every sale through their site and will automatically be paid monthly through PayPal. Product support, sales transactions and delivery will all be handled by ZEO Health, making the process smooth and problem free.Source: http://www.prweb.com/releases/2009/03/prweb2274714.htm


----------



## mommyofbandits (Feb 25, 2011)

I must also point out that the company that makes Esdifan also makes Zeolite, which has been proven to cause mesothelioma. SInce the site doesn't show what ingredients are in Esdifan, until you do a little digging, and it to has a zeolite compound. The testing done showed similar results to people the had severe asbestos exposure. So if you take this product, you don't really know that it's safe. It's a fact that carolann is multi-level marketing scheme, and is trying to make money off of us, selling an un-regulated, potentially cancer causing product, that she stands to make a profit from. Don't be duped folks!


----------



## carolann (Jul 29, 2004)

mommyofbandits said:


> I took a look at carolann's profile, and I realized that some of her posts are copy/pasted, and she always includes a link to her personal website where she receives monetary gain from each sale she makes. It's sad that someone would try to profit off of such desperate people. People, please do your homework before ordering stuff from her website!


----------



## carolann (Jul 29, 2004)

It's a shame that I'm trying to help people and all I get is blasted for it. Yes, I will get a discount on my own pills if you buy them from that website, but everything I said about my condition is absolutely true.I've been living a life of hell with this condition and I truly wanted to help others and help myself as well. People that know me kept telling me that I should go on disability because my condition was so bad. I will probably have to be on these pills for a very long time and Yes I could use all the help I can get. So if giving you something that could work for a lot of desperate people, like myself is bad because I get help paying for my own pills, then so be it. You people are all so suspicious. Believe me when I say that I've spent tons of meoney on things that didn't work also, but at some point, you have to believe in something.Don't buy it from my website if the fact that I will get a discount on my pills. I will make no money from that just a discount on my pills. Any one of you can have the same benefit if you found that you would have to order them often. You can buy it from a lot of different websites but either way you will be helping someone get a discount on their own pills. If that keeps you from using something that potentially could help you as much as it helped me then that's too bad.The other thing is if you are afraid of trying it because you think it's "snake oil" then don't. If you were desperate like me and no "traditional" things worked for you, then you will do almost anything to help your condition and get back to a normal life. I did a lot of research, I did bloodwork several times, I'm having no side effects at all for 9 months. I believe that it's safe. You will have to make up your own mind about that. I would rather take this pill that's all natural then be on the many awful medicines that the doctors wanted me to be on.


----------



## carolann (Jul 29, 2004)

mommyofbandits said:


> I must also point out that the company that makes Esdifan also makes Zeolite, which has been proven to cause mesothelioma. SInce the site doesn't show what ingredients are in Esdifan, until you do a little digging, and it to has a zeolite compound. The testing done showed similar results to people the had severe asbestos exposure. So if you take this product, you don't really know that it's safe. It's a fact that carolann is multi-level marketing scheme, and is trying to make money off of us, selling an un-regulated, potentially cancer causing product, that she stands to make a profit from. Don't be duped folks!


----------



## carolann (Jul 29, 2004)

Guess what? No matter what product you buy, someone will be making something from it. All I wanted to do besides help people, is to get some help with paying for my own pills that I order every 6 weeks. As far as Zeolite cause mesothelioma, that's BS! The mineral is Esdifan, is used as an anti toxin. I've also had chest X-rays and there is nothing there. So talk about spreading BS. Get off your high horse. Don't take it, I really don't care.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Carolann you are in violation of the TOS agreement. Please review the TOS.Especially this part of it:


> Signatures may not contain any pricing, plan, sales, profanity or any derogatory remarks etc. details; have a font size which is larger than normal; must be kept to a maximum of four lines; may not contain links to commercial pages or sites. We reserve the right to ask you to change and/or remove your signature at any time, for any reason. Please note that chain letters, pyramid schemes, and solicitations are inappropriate on these forums. Under no circumstances are unpaid advertising of products allowed in any forum. *This includes links to any revenue generating websites.* Sites which are revenue generating include those which contain products you sell, services you provide, or websites you own, which carry advertising. If you would like to advertise a product on this website please refer to our Advertising page. Any member who misuses their account by posting unpaid advertising will have their membership removed from this website. By registering, and subsequent logging in and posting, you acknowledge having read and agree to our Notice and Disclaimers and assignment of rights, and our Privacy Policy and agree to be bound by their contents. You agree, that failure to comply with these Rules, Policies and Disclaimers may result in your suspension or the removal of your posting privileges.


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

*Review:*I ordered it (not from carolanns page) and tried it for a couple of days now.Esdifan doesn't do anything for me.


----------

